# CC dash trim removal



## tad_cc (May 10, 2011)

Hello,
I wanted to apply some 'rattle fix' to both of my dash trim (silver plastic ones along the right and left side of the dash). I would really need some tips how to remove it without any damage - especially the passenger side one, which I heard that is somehow screwed and glovebox needs to be first removed. I also read that it's enough to get to the screw through the right side dash 'clip/opening' (like the one for fuses). Can anybody help me here with some more details how to do it?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The disassemble of anything interior wise can be very tricky - take your time and have the right set of tools on hand.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I love ECS, but you can buy the same thing from Harbor Freight for only $7

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-piece-auto-trim-and-molding-tool-set-67021.html


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

I would also like to know how to get to the screw on the strip over the glove box. I also have an iPod adapter in my glove box area and unsure how that comes out (or if I need to) to get to the screw to remove the trim. I'm not find any write ups either.

I started applying 3M 1080 Anthracite carbon fiber vinyl wrap over the top dash trim last night. Once i figure out how to get the trim off over the glove box area, I can finish the job.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

They usually don't even bother putting the screw in. Mine didn't have one. It should just pull right off.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

jbcc said:


> They usually don't even bother putting the screw in. Mine didn't have one. It should just pull right off.


Okay...good to know. I just didn't want to pull and break the trim because it was held in by a screw.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

I found this post. Hopefully this will work. I may try and document it with photos and post this somewhere.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5377624-Dash-trim-removal&highlight=dash+trim



CC'ed said:


> Remove the passenger side close-out cover on the side of the dash (just like the one on the drivers side of the dash, that covers the fuse panel). You can then see one of the clips that holds the trim (above the glove compartment) : Use a screw driver to push the closest clip out from behind, and then you can safely pull the trim off, working towards the clock.


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

I went through the side panel and it was unnecessary. Nothing to push there. Turns out there is no screw present in my 2010 CC and the trim pulls off like the other pieces (though very firmly seated and took some effort to remove). So I finally was able to finish the wrap.


----------



## tad_cc (May 10, 2011)

DomozitoLK said:


> I went through the side panel and it was unnecessary. Nothing to push there. Turns out there is no screw present in my 2010 CC and the trim pulls off like the other pieces (though very firmly seated and took some effort to remove). So I finally was able to finish the wrap.


That's really a great news, I was always looking for that mythical clip from the side that has to be pushed out first  Could you please just tell me what is this white stuff that can be seen at the top of the place, where trim is located? Looks like something peeling off, some tape, silver thing?


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

I was in a hurry when I pulled it apart so I didn't check it out too closely. I think it was foam or something. Don't think it was stuck to the back of the trim because there is no residue from it. On a side note, I haven't noticed any unusual rattles since I wrapped the trim pieces in vinyl. But it's only been about a day or so so far.


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

this is the route im going to go...glass black trim with gun metal chrome in the middle...just going to paint the black, not sure how to do the center..any ideas?


----------

